# text-align:right in select



## namiro (7. September 2009)

Hallo ihr, 

ich möchte den Text in select rechtsbündig machen. 
Habe eine Klasse


```
.sl{text-align:right;}
```

in 


```
<select name="select2" size="1" id="select2" tabindex="1" class="sl">
<option value="Januar" class="sl">Januar</option>
```

gemacht. 

Bei Firefox geht, aber bei IE und Safari geht nicht. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Maik (7. September 2009)

Moin, 

leider nicht, wie das passende Beispiel *#el12* in Styled select boxes demonstriert, und die nachfolgenden Browser-Schnappschüsse veranschaulichen.

Merke: Formular-Steuerelemente lassen sich mitunter nicht betriebssystem- und browserübergreifend einheitlich gestalten - siehe hierzu der dazugehörige Artikel Styling form controls.

mfg Maik


----------



## namiro (7. September 2009)

Hi Maik,

ich danke dir. 
Stimm. 
Die Seite, Styled select boxes, hatte ich schon mal gesehen. 

Vielen Dank für die gute Tipps, die du mir immer gibst.


----------

